# My Latest Clock Creation



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

This was last years school project, It is a weight driven clock made using MDF(im sorry) and a laser cutter it is currently working but it took a lot of modification to make it work. Here are some of the early picture in its construction.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Lovely clock but MDF? :shocking:







As some may know, it can give off many nasties when being worked. Take great care with it or don't use it. The dust is (allegedly) terrible stuff and if you don't seal the edges after working them they leak toxins. Some of the nasties (alledgedly) include formaldehyde and formic acid which (allegedly) mix with your own body fluids and (allegedly) eat you from the inside out!

I have occupational asthma and rhinitis. I used to use MDF in a school setting! I was told it was safe!

Note the additions of the "allegedly"s to ensure I don't get sued! :fear:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one, Thomas, but like Tixntox said, make sure you use a sealer, especially on the edges. I use a lot of MDF at work (when in chippy mode and not gardening) and I always wear a mask for all machining processes...sawing, drilling, routing etc. Fair play, though, that looks like a brilliant project for school...and you have a laser cutter! 

Have a look at  this  thread in the UKCAPW forum...I think you'll like it! :thumbsup:


----------

